# DUOFERTILITY - Anyone tried it?



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi

I am about to start using "Duo Fertility" at 41 - they have a money back guarantee if you are not pg in 12 months and at £505 (plus £50 worth of advantage points from Boots if you bought online) it seemed worth one last ditch attempt before I hang up my bootees for good.  I was very lucky that after 6 years of treatment (clomid, 4 IVF attempts) I conceived naturally 4 years ago and have a beautiful daughter _ I would love to give her a brother or sister but can't afford more treatment and despite out caliant attempts for the last 3+ years have failed to get a second "fluke"! 

Would be interested if anyone else is embarking on the same journey.


----------



## Elsie71 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Lou
I bought duo fertility at last novembers fertility show at Olympia. I've been using it ever since except for a failed ivf (converted to iui due to poor response) cycle. Anyway last month they sent me their fertility report which basically told me I had an 18 day follicular phase and a 12 day luteal phase. Before this I had made no sense whatsoever of the duo fertility computer temperature charts. Anyway in august I paid attention, did the deed on day 18 and I'm now 4 weeks and 2 days!  I've had blood tests and my hcg is multiplying well and my ivf consultant has given me cyclogest to try and help support the pg.  Fingers crossed!
My history is ttc since sept 96, 3 ivf attempts at Hammersmith, first failed, second mmc at 8 weeks, 3rd converted to iui and bfn.  I'm 40 and if this pg goes to term I'll be 41 at birth.
I give full credit to duo fertility and their experts on the end of the telephone for this conception!
V best wishes
Elsie


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Congratulations - that is wonderful!  I don't get the reader thing and the sensor keeps falling off (its now worn under my bra) but will persevere now!  Have a very enjoyable pregnancy xxxx


----------



## ashe (Oct 2, 2011)

I started using duo fertility in august -got the boots points too   - it hasn't picked up ovulation for this month but thats prob because its my first cycle using it. It will be interesting to see what happens with it, we have been ttc for over 2 years now so hoping this will help


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

HI ashe

Great to hear from someone else who started using it at the same time - it came up with a faint red line for me on my chart this month - rather unhelpfully I got that the day I put in 1st day of af!  have to say my temperature was all over the place though!  Am hoping I get more info before the event this month!


----------



## ashe (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi lou,

I ended up getting a red line last month but my temperature changes  were quite subtle. this month there seems to have been a big shift in temp. but ihad a cold over the weekend so hoping my fever had nothing to do with that! Iwill find out in a coupla days i guess!


----------

